# [DUP] Load Balancing

## Blacksmoker

Hallo zusammen,

ist es möglich bei Gentoo Load Balancing zu machen?

Ich habe bei mir im Keller einen Linux Server und würde halt gerne 2 Netzwerkkarten einbauen und die Aufgaben auf 2 Netzwerkkarten verteilen.

Wie muss ich vor gehen?

Ich habe schon im Internet gesucht, aber leider nicht wirklich was gefunden.

Danke schonmal

Gruß

Blacksmoker

----------

## MTZ

 *Blacksmoker wrote:*   

> ist es möglich bei Gentoo Load Balancing zu machen?

 

Durchaus.

 *Blacksmoker wrote:*   

> Ich habe bei mir im Keller einen Linux Server und würde halt gerne 2 Netzwerkkarten einbauen und die Aufgaben auf 2 Netzwerkkarten verteilen.

 

Die Aufgabe ? Ich gehe davon aus, dass du den Netzwerk out/input auf 2 Netzwerkkarten gleichzeitig legen moechtest um einen hoeheren Datendurchatz zu erreichen ?

 *Blacksmoker wrote:*   

> Wie muss ich vor gehen?

 

Falls obere Annahme richtig ist, sollte sowas mit QoS moeglich sein - jedoch kriegst du dadurch nicht 200% Bandbreite sondern 2x mal 100%.

----------

## slick

[DUP] von Bonding von Ethernetkarten unter Gentoo oder auch Bonding von Netzwerkkarten

Thread gelockt --slick

----------

